

Bamboo Train: How Cambodians hacked together rural transit - mtalantikite
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/people-places/Catching-the-Bamboo-Train.html

======
quarkness
I was lucky enough to catch a ride on one of these trains in 2008
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeJjcAm_JfU>

~~~
bbx
Haha great video. I've actually been there 3 weeks ago! It hasn't changed a
bit.

